# Vergleich von deutschen und polnischen Handwerkern



## Muli (24 Aug. 2008)

Hier werden die deutschen Handwerker mit den polnischen Handwerkern verglichen!

Es ist nur Audio aber wirklich kultig!

*Klick mich*


----------



## Buterfly (28 Aug. 2008)

Klasse Ding :thumbup:


----------

